# Just Had Apprenticeship Interview Today



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Good luck with that. Sorry I can't help much with union stuff


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the site.

If your cousin is in the local you should ask him what to expect...:thumbsup:

Most locals are different - ours has a long wait time and sometimes a long wait to find out if you got accepted - others happen right away.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jeffjr1986 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi, my name is Jeff. I noticed you applied for an electrical apprenticeship at Local 58. Have you had any luck with them selecting you for apprenticeship?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Sharpski said:


> I just had my indoor wireman apprenticeship interview today at Local 58 in Michigan.
> 
> Seemed to go well. I was prepared for the questions thanks to this forum.
> 
> ...


58 has a lot of work right now. There's a chance you won't be waiting long to hear something. Good luck and pm me if you have further questions.


----------



## Jeffjr1986 (Nov 24, 2015)

Excuse me Voltron. Are you in any local union?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Jeffjr1986 said:


> Excuse me Voltron. Are you in any local union?


Yes, 58 Detroit


----------



## Sharpski (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Voltron! I reinterview in early Feb at local 58. I know some apprentices are getting laid off. Any solid advice or tidbits you can give me? Should I wear a suit? Thanks brother for everything!


----------



## Sharpski (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for the feedback. I haven't looked at this forum in awhile. Just seeing the comments. Plan on being more active on here! Thanks everyone for advice and continuing help


----------

